# Circuitos integrados en forma de "gota" sobre las placas



## OLIVER8520 (Jun 7, 2009)

tengo una duda sobre que es y como se hace el filtro contra rayos uv los filtros que viene integrados en los controles remotos no he encontrado por internet noce si tendra otro nombre, muchas gracias


----------



## harleytronics (Jun 7, 2009)

hola ,,,a que te referis?
al plastico que cubre los diodos infrarrojos?si es eso te digo que es un simple acrilico fume o rojo transparente u otro color con un tratamiento contra rayos uv como los que tienen los anteojos de sol

o vos queres saber como es el tema de los rayos infrarrojos codificados? saludos


----------



## electrodan (Jun 7, 2009)

No es contra ultravioleta, es contra luz visible. Y por lo general no se integra en los controles (y si se hace es por cuestiones estéticas), sinó que se integra en el receptor.


----------



## OLIVER8520 (Jun 7, 2009)

electrodan cuales son las razones esteticas y en parte del receptor se pone como se hace y de que esta hecho gracias por su colaboracion


----------



## electrodan (Jun 7, 2009)

Según tengo entendido, en el emisor no es necesario ningún filtro. Es decir, si en los controles se pone el plástico negro ese es para que no quede el LED afuera, osea queda mas lindo todo negro. El detalle, es que ese plástico negro permite que pasen las rayos infrarrojos.
En el receptor, es muy necesario, puesto que si se dejara el LED afuera podría interferir la luz ambiental (visible), y bloquear la recepción.
Puede que, los diodos infrarojos necesiten un filtro UV por alguna razón, pero la desconozco. Estaría bien que Harleytronics nos explicara porque.


----------



## OLIVER8520 (Jun 7, 2009)

en un control de videojuegos tambien lo vi que funcion hace en este es un control que va conectado a el puerto usb.
y como se hace este filtro ?

gracias


----------



## electrodan (Jun 9, 2009)

A ver, me parece que no sabes ni siquiera lo que necesitas.
En primer lugar, no es un filtro ultravioleta, es *infrarrojo*. Se instala ante el foto-transistor receptor, ubicado en el aparato que es controlado. Dichos aparatos, se comunican por infrarrojos, abreviado IR. La función que cumple, es la de evitar que la luz visible del ambiente, sature el receptor y no permita una correcta recepción de los infrarrojos enviados por el LED emisor (ubicado en el control remoto).
Si necesitas evitar que la luz bloquee tu recepción, prueba usar un pedacito de disquete (la cinta negra que tienen adentro).


----------



## OLIVER8520 (Jun 9, 2009)

primero que todo si se y por algo publique el tema no es la cinta lo que pregunto es un material negro en forma de semibolita por dentro del control remoto lo de la luz ultravioleta ya lo entendi pero me dijeron que ese material negro en forma e semibolita tambien sirve para eso y quiero saber como se hace o si no es la funcion correcta


----------



## Vick (Jun 12, 2009)

Eso no es ningún filtro es un circuito integrado...


----------



## OLIVER8520 (Jun 12, 2009)

que ciruito integrado es y porque lo protegen haci?

gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Vick (Jun 12, 2009)

Muchas veces se construyen los circuitos integrados sobre la propia placa para hacerlo más rápido, más barato y con menos piezas que ensamblar o soldar, sobre todo en aparatos que sean pequeños, lo protejen de esa forma tal como se proteje cualquier circuito integrado (no se puede dejar el chip expuesto) y se le coloca esa capa de plástico o algún otro material.

Típicamente encuantras ese tipo de circuitos integrados construidos sobre la propia placa en las calculadoras, ejemplos:







http://datamath.org/Sci/Modern/JPEG_TI-30X-IIS_2007_1.htm

Aunque también en otros elementos se encuentran, como ya mencionaste en los controles de juegos y demás:






Si tienes un display como el LM016L o similar probablemente tenga un par de ellos:






¿Que circuito integrado es?... no lo se depende del aparato en cuestion y que función deba realizar...

Saludos...


----------



## OLIVER8520 (Jun 12, 2009)

esos componenetes tienen  resina epoxi  , 

En generación eléctrica encapsulan o recubren lo motores, generadores, transformadores, reductoras, escobillas y aisladores, para protegerlos. Además, las resinas epoxi son excelentes aislantes eléctricos y se usan en muchos componentes, para proteger de cortocircuitos, polvo, humedad, etc.

En la industria electrónica se usan con profusión para el encapsulado de los circuitos integrados y los transistores, también se usan en la fabricación de circuitos impresos. El tipo de circuito impreso más frecuente FR-4 no es más que un sándwich de capas de fibra de vidrio pegadas entre sí por resina epoxi. También se usan en el pegado de las capas de cobre en las placas y forman parte de la máscara de soldadura de muchos circuitos impresos.

fuente: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resina_epoxi#Sistemas_el.C3.A9ctricos_y_electr.C3.B3nicos


----------



## electrodan (Jun 13, 2009)

Ahora nos entendemos. Es un circuito integrado. Una imagen vale mas que mil palabras!


----------



## Basalto (Ago 22, 2010)

Pero como se puede eliminar esta capa sin dañar el integrado?. He probado a calentar a 120 Cº y raspar con un cuter como aparece en algun video pero no funciona. Un saludo


----------



## Scooter (Ago 22, 2010)

Aunque lo consigas no creo que después puedas hacer nada con el integrado, probablemente tenga los terminales por bajo.


----------



## ByAxel (Ago 22, 2010)

y es muy probable si quitas esa resina a la fuerza también rasgues los terminales ya que estos en algunos modelos que he visto son más delgados que un cabello... y otros tienen los terminales por debajo del mismo integrado. Si quitas la resina solo verás un trozo de silicio cuadrado con varias patitas bañadas en oro  .

Otra es que estos integrados en muchos casos tienen una memoria o algún tipo de CPU como las calculadoras y pueden borrarse o al menos deteriorarse si la luz les llega por un periodo largo de tiempo, asi que ese integrado al desnudo quedaría totalmente inutilizable.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 22, 2010)

Por no mencionar el hecho de que no tienes documentación.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 22, 2010)

Basalto dijo:


> Pero como se puede eliminar esta capa sin dañar el integrado?. He probado a calentar a 120 Cº y raspar con un cuter como aparece en algun video pero no funciona. Un saludo


Esos IC´s se terminan de armar directamente sobre el circuito impreso, ahorrándose el encapsulado, y posterior montaje, así que lo que quieres retirar es un plástico similar a la cápsula de cualquier IC.
La envoltura también cubre los terminales del chip, así que si la retiras, también "Arrancas" las conexiones del mismo.
¿ Y esto con que propósito sería ?


----------



## Basalto (Ago 22, 2010)

Hombre, yo creo que podria encontrar algun microntrolador debajo de esa capa, para extraerlo y reutilizarlo.


----------



## ByAxel (Ago 22, 2010)

De echo lo hay, pero reutilizarlo?  no creo a menos que trabajes con lupa...
Yo no tengo la experiencia de haberlo destapado pero me tope con un par de estos, uno es un micro intel de hace mucho que tengo por ahi... intel c8751h





y otro cuando destape un juego portátil de carritos, 6 botones, de esos que salieron en los 90' que solo tenia una especie de tapón cubriendo el chip que por cierto era como el de la imagen...
por eso deduje que sacar la resina a la fuerza provocaría que los terminales se rompan.


----------



## Basalto (Ago 22, 2010)

Yo creia que debajo estaria el micro con el encapsulado. En este caso no tengo nada que hacer.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 22, 2010)

ByAxel dijo:


> De echo lo hay, pero reutilizarlo?  no creo a menos que trabajes con lupa......


Mas bien microscopio.



Basalto dijo:


> Hombre, yo creo que podria encontrar algun microntrolador debajo de
> esa capa, para extraerlo y reutilizarlo.


¿ Entendiste que dentro de la resina también se encuentran las conexiones a la PCB y en cuanto la intentes despegar esta las destruyes. ?


----------



## Basalto (Ago 22, 2010)

Si, ahora lo tengo claro. Muchas gracias


----------

